# Truck bed camper and horse trailer?



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

We currently have no way to transport our horses ourselves. However, we will soon be looking into buying a new, larger truck and a horse trailer. DH already has the truck picked out - I think he wants a 3/4 ton Dodge Diesel. We need a basic 2 horse trailer for local trips, but we'd like to be able to take them on some longer trips and do some camping. 

So, our choices are: Buy 2 trailers - a basic one and a bigger one with LQ
Or, buy one basic bumper pull and buy a truck bed camper to use with it.

Has anyone ever done the truck bed camper and bumper pull at the same time? Is there any reason this won't work?

Also, will a truck bed camper cost a lot more than just buying a second, bigger trailer with LQ?

We'd like to buy this stuff used, but I'm not sure how available truck bed campers or how universal they are (Would we have to buy one specific to our truck model?).

Thanks for any info!


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i would get one trailer with lq. but 2 if you had the funds for 2 it would be better. i wouldt get a truck bed camper.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I see alot of truck campers and bumper pulls at campsites..They seem to do well. I would think the only pain would be hooking up the trailer as you can't see it. You could always get a weekend package in a trailer instead of a full LQ. and the trailer isn't so big that you can't use it locally. A persay 2h with weekend package would be the way I would go. :wink:


----------

